# Blue Tooth Not Working



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you tried deleting the pairing on both your phone and in the car? If not, give this a try and let us know if that works. Once in a while BlueTooth pairing goes south and this is how you repair the pairing.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Do what obermd said. Also, press the OnStar button and talk to a CSR and see if there's an update for your Bluetooth module.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried it and still nothing but dead air. so frustrating!:angry:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Next step - see if your phone will successfully pair with a headset. Also, check to see if your car will pair with your friend's phone. Have you contacted On-Star as suggested by bojangles?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

OnStar has nothing to do with the pairing of a cell phone to the vehicle.. These are 2 different systems.. If you have the Mylink radio and pair it through the screen or if you push and hold the "phone command" button on the steering wheel that is all through the vehicle itself.. The OnStar is a different system that uses their services for their own phone system as a backup incase your cell phone dies.. They call it their hands free calling, that is what they try and get you to buy when you do your OnStar "welcome call" when your first buy your car and you are setting up your OnStar account....


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I am lost, I just want the **** thing to work:dazed002::angry::question:


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

my car is a 2012 eco it has the base stereo and the Bluetooth connectivity package. Worked fine a week ago now its just dead air. I have tried about 20 times to pair it and un pair it no results.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

On your phone go into your Bluetooth settings and forget the device.. (delete everything paired to the cell phone) also do you have the MyLink radio?? If so push the phone app on your screen and go into settings and pair devices and make sure all of them are deleted.. then shut your phone off to reset in and go and unhook your battery on your car so that the radio will reset then try and pair your phone back up by pushing the phone icon on your radio and then hit pair device THEN go into the settings on your phone and search for devices and pair it up this should help it connect and you should be fine after this...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

bojangles said:


> Do what obermd said. Also, press the OnStar button and talk to a CSR and see if there's an update for your Bluetooth module.


This will do nothing for you, the Bluetooth that is connected through the vehicle is a completely different from the "hands free phone" through OnStar..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually the hands free Bluetooth calling module in the Cruze is in the On-Star module, so for new devices and bug fixes to this code, On-Star must download the updates to your car. I know - it's completely screwy. I have no idea why GM would do this other than I suspect it's the On-Star module that handles the car's microphone.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Again, obermd is correct. Definitely give OnStar a buzz.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

what if my onstar is expired?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Not a problem. They will make things work. I think they will give you a small free subscription to update.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cronyjabrony said:


> I just recently purchased an Android Phone. A Motorola Razor HD. I synced it when I first got it and it worked great. Then I did an update and ever since it does not work right. I have no idea what to do and am hoping someone else on here had a similar issue. So when I make or take calls it rings through the blue tooth but as soon as I pick up its like dead air. I cant hear them and they can't hear me. I have no idea what to do? And no its not on mute.
> 
> 
> :question::feedback:





cronyjabrony,
If you are not able to get your Bluetooth working properly by trying any of the suggestions from the other posters I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

So I took my Cruze in to Midland Chevy dealer today for service/oil change and got my Bluetooth problem fixed. I guess there was an update for it so they updated it and now it works awesome. Thanks guys for all the advice and help. This forum rocks!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I knew it! :eusa_clap:

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me that you needed an update. I bet if you had asked and pushed for an answer, your service adviser would have admitted they had On-Star push the update to your car. I'm glad it's working now. Which phone and carrier are you using? I ask so that other Cruze owners with the same phone and carrier don't end up with this same problem and get frustrated when the solution is simple.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cronyjabrony said:


> So I took my Cruze in to Midland Chevy dealer today for service/oil change and got my Bluetooth problem fixed. I guess there was an update for it so they updated it and now it works awesome. Thanks guys for all the advice and help. This forum rocks!




cronyjabrony,
Thanks for the update! I am happy to hear that your Bluetooth is working properly now!! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

I can get through the pairing process all the way to where you verbally give the connection a name. It seems that the microphone is not working. Also, I have no light on the onstar mirror. Any ideas? 2012 Cruze Eco 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Buckshot, it sounds like your OnStar module has failed.


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

like others said ontsar and Bluetooth are part of the same module. the vcim or communication interface module. you do not need an active onstar account to use the Bluetooth. if the light is not on on your mirror its a problem with the module or wiring. also they have a backup battery in the module that can go bad and cause the light to be off.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, looks like a trip to the parts counter for me. Thanks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

